# **news**



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So I decided to make a quick trip east to visit with Carina and Andrea.......
We had a great visit with good conversation getting caught up, great food and of course a MILLION puppy kisses:Sunny Smile: just what I needed to get my spirits high! 

I popped on a flight back to MSP the next day......and low and behold.......
look what found peaking out of my bag......

Introducing: :celebrate - firewor CloudClan Champagne Bubbles








With her Mimi.....so nice to see my Mom Happy!








With big Brudder Sy
















What a sweet precious little girl.....I am madly in love with her. As you can see Maya is missing.....she is working towards sharing her person with another girl (had only boys in the house) and said there will be plenty of time for pictures later! :angry:

All fun aside.... Thank you Carina & Andrea for sharing this sweet "Clan" girl with me. She has already won the hearts of all who have met her. I look forward to our new journey together!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leanne -- :chili::chili: How exciting!! Congrats on your new addition from the Cloud Clan. Have to quote Robin Leach (boy I'm dating myself): Champagne wishes and caviar dreams.:aktion033:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Leanne -- :chili::chili: How exciting!! Congrats on your new addition from the Cloud Clan. Have to quote Robin Leach (boy I'm dating myself): Champagne wishes and caviar dreams.:aktion033:


Thanks Susan! And Yes I remember the phrase too! Were growing old together!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We had a great visit, even if it was a quick one. Looking forward to seeing you all in a little over a week.  

Give that girl some kisses from us. She is missed (especially by Conan), but I am thrilled to see her stealing hearts in her new home. :wub:

:drinkup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! So excited to see her grow up!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww What a cute little girl. Hope you have many happy years together.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Leanne! I was hoping I could swing by last week while you were here but wasn't able to make it. Your new baby girl is Emma's niece (out of her littermate sister, Charm). I'm excited to see her adventures with you - she is such a beautiful and sweet girl!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Leanne, she is so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You scored!!!
Do you plan to show her? I am sorry I won't be at Nationals this yr. It was my delight to meet you last time. 
All the best w/her---what will you call her?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations, Leanne! She is so beautiful. How old is she? I'm guessing about 8 months, because she looks so much like my Hope.00


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh Leanne, I am SOOOOO happy for you!! She is absolutely beautiful! :heart: I hope Maya warms up to her soon LOL. Wil/Lucky is also happy for you and gives you and the family lots of kisses! He is enjoying his "retirement" very much! :heart:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a stunner! Lucky you to get a Cloudcan


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Congrats Leanne! I was hoping I could swing by last week while you were here but wasn't able to make it. Your new baby girl is Emma's niece (out of her littermate sister, Charm). I'm excited to see her adventures with you - she is such a beautiful and sweet girl!


Nida so sad I missed you! But I understand you are a busy gal with the move and all. How exciting for you! Now we are family! Hope to see you soon


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Oh Leanne, I am SOOOOO happy for you!! She is absolutely beautiful! :heart: I hope Maya warms up to her soon LOL. Wil/Lucky is also happy for you and gives you and the family lots of kisses! He is enjoying his "retirement" very much! :heart:


Courtney....we all miss Lucky so much, especially Symon. He just loves to play with other kidz! We put our house on the market and could not take in any fosters or others.....It took a year to sell! Symon and Maya got very excited when I started setting up the the play pens and stuff. Little did Maya know she was in for a little competition! This lil one is so sweet though that even her Royal Highness got caught sleeping with her last night! 

Kiss lil Lucky for us.....he looks so happy with you guys!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Congratulations, Leanne! She is so beautiful. How old is she? I'm guessing about 8 months, because she looks so much like my Hope.00


Yes Sylie she is 7 months. She is a cute compact beauty.....I thought the same thing last night when I was posting. I knew you see a resemblance.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> She is a stunner! Lucky you to get a Cloudcan


I am humbled and honored that Carina even considered me for a CloudClan baby. I hope to do them both proud inside the ring and outside the ring. Carina has been great resource and role model for me in this up and down showdog world. She really seems to have found a balance to keep it a fun and positive pursuit.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> We had a great visit, even if it was a quick one. Looking forward to seeing you all in a little over a week.
> 
> Give that girl some kisses from us. She is missed (especially by Conan), but I am thrilled to see her stealing hearts in her new home. :wub:
> 
> :drinkup:


Again Carina...Thank you for trusting me and giving me this opportunity with such a beautiful sweet balanced girl. She fits right into any situation we have put her in thus far. Looking forward to seeing you next week. I gonna talk your ears off! So much more to learn!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Congratulations! So excited to see her grow up!





wkomorow said:


> Aww What a cute little girl. Hope you have many happy years together.





sherry said:


> Congratulations! She is adorable!


:happy::happy::happy:
Thanks Maggie, Walter, and Sherry!
It has been a long time coming.....but she is well worth the wait!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> You scored!!!
> Do you plan to show her? I am sorry I won't be at Nationals this yr. It was my delight to meet you last time.
> All the best w/her---what will you call her?


Sandi....no! I thought you were coming this year! You will be missed! 
Yes I will be in the ring with her but did not think ahead enough to get her in the specialty.

Funny... you should ask about her name.....I am not really a Bubbles kind of gal but she is! So we call her Bubbles or Bubs or Bubbie or as Carina taught me Bubble Butt works well too! She has a funny way of sticking her little butt in the air all the time. It is so cute!:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! She looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

She's absolutely beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Leanne, I am so happy for you! Bubbles is so beautiful ... she is a little doll. I love her name ... it is so sweet!

You are so blessed to have one of Carina's pups. 

Enjoy all the wonderful and fun times you will be having with Bubbles!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, a show baby! She is beautiful. Have fun with her (sounds like you already are ).


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Leanne said:


> I am humbled and honored that Carina even considered me for a CloudClan baby. I hope to do them both proud inside the ring and outside the ring. Carina has been great resource and role model for me in this up and down showdog world. She really seems to have found a balance to keep it a fun and positive pursuit.


That is wonderful! Great you are showing her, she will be a champion in no time. Carina is a lovely lady. I would love to meet her. Should have done at the Nationals, but can't go now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: oh my gosh I'm so excited for you, Congratulations 

Carina has beautiful fluffs I'm hoping to meet her and her beauty's at National's


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my GOSH Leanne, I remember at last year Nationals, you were saying you thought you might want to show...I'm SO excited for you and little miss Bubbles!!! She's a beauty and you can't go wrong with Carina & Andrea as mentors. We are on the road heading to Nationals now, looking forward to seeing you again


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Such cute pictures!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

....is this baby coming to Nationals??? _Inquiring minds need to know!_


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby girl! :chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she is just so pretty!
Congratulations! :wub:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> ....is this baby coming to Nationals??? _Inquiring minds need to know!_


Thanks to all for all the sweet comments and well wishes.

And yes Pammy we are are in route to nationals.....we are in Dickinson ND right now. Bubs not going in the ring but will be showing off to anyone she can get her hands on! She is a real Doll! Can't wait to see you! :aktion033:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

YAY, I can't wait to get my hands on her!!!



Leanne said:


> Thanks to all for all the sweet comments and well wishes.
> 
> And yes Pammy we are are in route to nationals.....we are in Dickinson ND right now. Bubs not going in the ring but will be showing off to anyone she can get her hands on! She is a real Doll! Can't wait to see you! :aktion033:


----------

